# [Steuersequenzen Allgemein] Anfänger-Frage



## TheIncredibl3 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Community!

Bin neu hier und habe direkt mal ein Problem. Und zwar möchte ich ein alternatives
Logo (Stempel) in den Drucker speichern. Vielleicht kann mir hier wer helfen

In meiner Kassensoftware gebe idh die Steuersequenzen so ein (direkt in mein Bon-Formular):  
{ASC:27}m löst z.B.  einen Bonanschnitt aus, oder {ASC:27}U bringt den Drucker in den 
unidirektionalen Modus. Also ist ESC = {ASC:27}. Soweit ist mir das ja klar. Nun möchte ich 
aber eben ein Logo in den Drucker speichern. Im "Programmers Guide" zu meinem "ND 210" 
von Wincor Nixdorf steht zum Thema Logo dies:

GS * x y [d] x * y * 8
Function:      
Defines a down-loaded bit-image

Code:           
<1D>H <2A>H <x> <y> [<d>] x * y * 8

Range:
1 ? x ? 255
1 ? y ? 255
x * y ? 404

Description:   Defines a downloaded bit-image using the dots specified by x and y.

Notes:          The number of dots is x*8 in the horizontal direction, and y*8 in the
                   vertical direction.
                   The d indicates the bit-image data.

Wie geht das nun genau? Da ich totaler Anfänger bin, habe ich entsprechend null Ahnung und weiß
daher nicht, wo und wie ich anfangen soll...

Ein Tool mit Namen "Flash-ROM Loader Utility”, welches speziell für das Einspeisen eines Logos
in genau den Drucker gedacht ist, will der Hersteller nicht an Endbenutzer herausgeben...

Hier noch meine Daten:

Drucker: Wincor Nixdorf ND 210
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP
Software: AFS-Kasse Basic

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## deepthroat (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Notation aus dem Guide richtig verstehe. Gibt's in dem Buch denn eine Erklärung dafür?

Du könntest ja mal folgendes probieren:

GS == 0x1d == 29


```
{ASC:29}*{ASC:1}{ASC:1}{ASC:153}{ASC:24}{ASC:24}{ASC:255}{ASC:255}{ASC:24}{ASC:24}{ASC:153}{ASC:1}*{ASC:1}*8
```
Danach mußt du das Image noch mit dem *GS /* Befehl drucken.

Es sollte etwas in der Art gedruckt werden:

```
X  XX  X
   XX
   XX
XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX
   XX
   XX
X  XX  X
```
Gruß


----------



## TheIncredibl3 (18. Oktober 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Notation aus dem Guide richtig verstehe. Gibt's in dem Buch denn eine Erklärung dafür?



Als Erläuterung wird dies geboten:

XXXX Command Character or Command Sequence

Function: Name of the command

Code: Code Sequence (Notation)
         Hexadecimal = < >H
         Decimal = < >
         Binary = < >B
         Repeat bracket contents = [ ] k Format

Range: Describes the permitted range of values.

Description: Describes the function of the command.

Notes: Provides important information on settings.

Default: Describes the standard values.

Example: Examples of the command in use.

Reference: Reference to other commands

NOTE: Some of the command descriptions may include additional conditions to be met.
In the sentence:
"This command is enabled only when put at the beginning of a line".
The meaning of the underlined part is:
1. No print data (incl. spaces) are in the current print buffer.
2. The print position is not specified by ESC \ or ESC $ commands.

Hier mal das komplette Programmier-Handbuch, welches ich vom Support bekommen habe:
http://rapidshare.com/files/425848083/prog210__1_.pdf


Den Code muss ich noch testen...


----------



## deepthroat (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi.

OK, ich denke jetzt ist es mir etwas klarer geworden.

Der Code war noch etwas falsch... 

Nächster Versuch:

```
{ASC:29}*{ASC:4}{ASC:4}{ASC:0}{ASC:15}{ASC:240}{ASC:0}{ASC:0}?{ASC:254}{ASC:0}{ASC:1}{ASC:252}{ASC:31}{ASC:0}{ASC:3}{ASC:192}{ASC:3}{ASC:192}{ASC:7}{ASC:0}{ASC:0}{ASC:224}{ASC:14}{ASC:0}{ASC:0}p{ASC:28}{ASC:0}{ASC:0}8{ASC:24}{ASC:0}p{ASC:28}0 {ASC:28}{ASC:12}px{ASC:15}{ASC:14}`{ASC:252}{ASC:3}{ASC:6}`x{ASC:3}{ASC:134}{ASC:224}x{ASC:1}{ASC:131}{ASC:192} {ASC:1}{ASC:199}{ASC:192}{ASC:0}{ASC:1}{ASC:195}{ASC:192}{ASC:0}{ASC:1}{ASC:195}{ASC:192}{ASC:0}{ASC:0}{ASC:195}{ASC:192}{ASC:0}{ASC:1}{ASC:195}{ASC:192} {ASC:1}{ASC:195}{ASC:224}x{ASC:1}{ASC:135}`|{ASC:3}{ASC:134}`{ASC:248}{ASC
:3}{ASC:6}px{ASC:15}{ASC:14}00{ASC:28}{ASC:12}8{ASC:0}x{ASC:28}{ASC:28}{ASC:0}{ASC:0}8{ASC:14}{ASC:0}{ASC:0}p{ASC:7}{ASC:0}{ASC:0}{ASC:224}{ASC:3}{ASC:192}{ASC:3}{ASC:192}{ASC:1}{ASC:248}{ASC:31}{ASC:128}{ASC:0}{ASC:127}{ASC:254}{ASC:0}{ASC:0}{ASC:15}{ASC:240}{ASC:0}{ASC:29}/{ASC:48}
```
Gruß


----------



## TheIncredibl3 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

dein Code hat funktioniert, ich habe allerdings nur ein unklares kleines Feld auf dem Bon gesehen.

Unerwarteterweise hat der Hersteller das Flash-Loader-Tool doch noch (nach erneuter Anfrage) 
rausgerückt, sodass mithilfe einer DOS-Bootdiskette nun problemlos jedes monochrome Logo 
in den Drucker geladen werden kann. Also ist es nicht mehr notwendig, mit aufwendigen 
Steuersequenzen zu arbeiten. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, eventuell komme ich nochmal
auf dieses Forum zurück, falls ich das Kundendisplay an den Drucker anschließen möchte.

Gruß

TheIncredibl3


----------



## deepthroat (25. Oktober 2010)

TheIncredibl3 hat gesagt.:


> dein Code hat funktioniert, ich habe allerdings nur ein unklares kleines Feld auf dem Bon gesehen.


Schade, es sollte ein Smiley werden (32x32 dots). 

Gruß


----------

